# Memory Lane #1: Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire turn 15 years old



## gameboy (Mar 19, 2018)

The individual mini monster sprites for every pokemon blew me away


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 19, 2018)

Lots of new editorial series here, huh? I'm likin' it. Makes for an interesting mix to the news lineup.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 19, 2018)

i started playing pokemon when these games were older but gen 4 was not yet out.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2018)

I still remember actually reading about R/S in I think Nintendo Power or possible Game Informer, still I remember having my mind blown when I saw double battles! R/S truly felt an innovation on the Pokemon games, even if they kept most of the core features.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 19, 2018)

ahh got to love rse has to be my favourite pokemon game


----------



## cearp (Mar 19, 2018)

Crazy that they came out just 3 years after crystal.
It's a big jump.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice new editorial series, I look forward to reading more of them as they are written and published!
I never had Pokemon Ruby or Sapphire. I did, however, play Emerald. It still remains one of the best Pokemon games in the series that I have played to this day, but it will NEVER beat my personal favorite, Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness for the Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 19, 2018)

this was when aus got the games second last or last god was it annoying.


----------



## DKB (Mar 19, 2018)

Jesus 15 years already? My 2nd favorite game was Pokemon Emerald, I don't think I played these ones..maybe I did. I remember buying it....I mean getting as as a gift from my mother and seeing the clear green cart and I was so hype.


----------



## markehmus (Mar 19, 2018)

definitely my most hated series ever , 
must be my age group 
but this and its predecessors so badly suck ass 
...it inst even on my most hated list
it doesnt even score close to the worst rated game i can think of 
.... its below any of the worst rated games i can think of


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2018)

I remember this release fondly. My first pokemon game like many was blue. When this was release I was blown away by it. Ruby was my choice thanks to zangoose. Will continue to be one of my favorites. Really enjoy the new article keep em comin!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

Pokemon Ruby (along with Pokemon Fire Red) is probably the most hacked version of pokemon
hahaha


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2018)

Hoenn was always my favorite region; it's also the region I've sunk the most time into,.

There's just something unique about it that I can't quite put my finger on it; maybe because it's imperfect, has blemishes, unlike other regions like Kanto and Johto, which get universally praised.  It also seems a bit dilapidated compared to other regions in the Pokemon series.  Heck, R/S gave birth to a million memes about water and trumpets, and was the first game ever to get Nuzlocke'd.  Maybe I've just got nostalgia goggles on, I don't know, but I've got something of a soft spot for these games.


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 19, 2018)

But have you ever heard of those Gamecube demo kiosks? In some versions of it, there would be a link cable so you could download a patch to allow berries to keep growing as well as recieve a pokemon.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 19, 2018)

I got Ruby on Christmas 2004, along with a GBA SP that had an NES design to it. Coincidentally I was wearing a red sweater when I opened up the presents. Between that and Emerald, Gen 3 was the one I put the most heart into, so it remains my favorite generation. Plus it's home to my all-time favorite pokemon Rayquaza. So while there is nostalgia over it, going mad over Battle Tower in Ruby and then Frontier in Emerald, the sad part about both games is that I ended up no longer owning them. The Ruby game and that SP were stolen by someone who I thought was my best friend. When I confronted him about it, he denied. Next thing I know, he and his family moved out of town. Emerald I got some time in 2006, and for some insane reason, I traded it, along with a slick light blue SP for a meager GBA and FireRed. I had a bad habit of always saying "yes," and it still comes up here and there. That's probably the only regret I had, because I didn't play much of FireRed because it's a quick game to finish and the postgame was severely lacking. After that, I didn't play any Pokemon game extensively for 7 years. I probably played a battle, a few minutes here and there on Stadium or a secondhand Ruby that someone in the family ended up possessing. I don't know where that FireRed cart ended up. In 2014 I saved up money and ended up getting all the main series games from Gen 3 to 6 at the time, and of course got all the Gen 7 main series games. Also the hardware to support it all.

It all turned out well in the end. So with nostalgia being high, ORAS remains my favorite 3DS Pokemon game, even though that lacks Battle Frontier. I played some Gen 3 OU on Showdown recently and it's amazing how some Pokemon really benefited from the pre-Physical/Special split (Alakazam and the elemental punches being special moves). That was fun.



Chary said:


> the Contest minigames, which let your Pokemon compete in a more strategic way than just battling.



Meh, they were fun when I was 12 years old, but at the time I had no clue about the competitive aspect, IVs/EVs and natures didn't come to my knowledge until 2014. As a result the Contests were more attractive, but now they're a repellent, I don't really like them anymore. It's not more strategic than just battling, it's just an alternative and gives otherwise abandoned pokemon a chance to shine, such as dazzling with a Swablu when I'd rather do some damage with Dragon Dancing Altaria. Also the too much water thing didn't bother me back then, though I admit it's easy to get lost in routes 127-129. Route 126 isn't bad because you hit the big white rock and you know you're a diving expedition away from Sootopolis.

Music wise, introduced in Emerald, the best battle theme ever, Frontier Brain.



Also all the battle themes were amazing, such as the Gym leader one, first games that had a unique E4 battle theme, the theme when battling the mascots, the Regis battle theme, so much audio sex from those games.

The event pokemon aspect wasn't touched on, which was insane, at least for me. Southern Island events, Jirachi (I do own that bonus disc for Colosseum that gifts Jirachi). You had to wait until FRLG and Emerald, but Deoxys, and how at the time its form changed according to what Gen 3 game you played, Ruby/Sapphire got you the normal form. Emerald had Faraway Island, an event that never came up in the US, FRLG had Lugia and Ho-Oh. Then event distributions like the Wish eggs. Oh, into another topic, I loved berry blending, you needed to do that to evolve Feebas to Milotic, its beauty needed to be maximized. Also not really mentioned, the villains, this was the first and only time you had game-specific main villains in the main series, Magma for Ruby, Aqua for Sapphire. A badass Elite 4 with Steven at the top, the Emerald change to Wallace was a step down unfortunately, but you get to battle Steven in the postgame. Amy & Liz being the first double battle gym leaders, Wally (though improved in ORAS)! This article is too general, there's some particular details about RS that makes it special. Your rival is the opposite sex, depending on who you choose, I always picked Brendan so my rival was May.

Salamence, Metagross, Blaziken, Swampert, Latis, Gardevoir, a crap ton of competitive pokemon, some improved with mega evolutions and hidden abilities but they all came from here. Also you can link up the games to Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness and watch them in great Gamecube era graphics. Pokemon Box came out for RS, the precursor to Pokemon Bank.

I think I said enough, I have to rein myself in, it shows how much I love the Gen 3 games.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm definitely liking all the new articles that have been coming out of temp recently.

I remember borrowing this game from my cousin after not playing pokemon for many years. I was hooked from the word go and I never looked back.

15 years....15 years...STOP MAKING ME FEEL OLD CHARY!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I'm definitely liking all the new articles that have been coming out of temp recently.
> 
> I remember borrowing this game from my cousin after not playing pokemon for many years. I was hooked from the word go and I never looked back.
> 
> 15 years....15 years...STOP MAKING ME FEEL OLD CHARY!!!


in my old time, Pokemon trainer were unable to run
in my old time, opponent trainer weren't able to move until they see you
in my old time, Pokemon shown in battle weren't moving, at all...


----------



## RivenMain (Mar 19, 2018)

I  didn't get my emerald tell a while after it came out, but I HATED parts of it. Beauty contests felt like they were trying to  attract girls to play, but as a kid it was supposed to feel like omg power defeat team rocket whos your daddy rival. But I didn't feel that way. My rival wasn't a dick to me, I didn't feel good kicking his butt. The pokemon's EYE PATTERNS changed nobody talks about it, but pokemon  like kekleon or ninjask with eyes not like a charmander or a  scyther etc. It felt really off. Not knowing brail sucked, never caught a relicath and had no friends. Never ran into one to pokedex him either. No internet back then. I liked the frontiers although it felt very rng'd. In crystal I could frontier with 10's if I wanted, but each felt like a challenge and winning them I felt proud of. Renting pokemon I thought was awesome really cool idea  the 2 v 2 with an ai was fun too rng or not. BASES <3 had my place decked with slides and dolls. It didn't have the impact I had hoped, but the introduction of abilities  and a new bike really made me enjoy it.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 19, 2018)

I skipped gen 3. I joined back in when gen 4 came out. I have played Emerald after gen 4.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

lolboy said:


> I skipped gen 3. I joined back in when gen 4 came out. I have played Emerald after gen 4.


may I ask wherev you "bought" emerald after gen 4 release?


----------



## Taffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey... I'm 15! When I got my hands on a new3DS XL, I picked up the remake (remaster?), Omega Ruby. Loved it. Then I got my hands on Emerald. Loved it as well.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 19, 2018)

this were probably my least liked gen alongside black and white, i had just played gold and silver  then this felt a huge stepdown, only one region and alot of random backtracking.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> this were probably my least liked gen alongside black and white, i had just played gold and silver  then this felt a huge stepdown, only one region and alot of random backtracking.


i hope youre kidding
only G/S/C and their remake had two region

but yea... I clearly understand how you feel
I'd like to see another pokemon game with multiple region


----------



## Jordy19 (Mar 19, 2018)

Emerald was my first Pokeon game, I've had so much game-time on it and after I bought another Emerald I kept replaying the story and farmed Legendaries, great time!
It was a sad day when the battery got dry.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> may I ask wherev you "bought" emerald after gen 4 release?



No, i did not buy it. Played it on psp.


----------



## placebooooo (Mar 19, 2018)

buckets of tears. So much nostalgia. thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2018)

I know this is slightly off topic but wtf is wrong with his face o.o
The female trainers face looks fine but the male trainers face looks like a ditto trying to look like him


----------



## Marco_Buns (Mar 19, 2018)

I feel old right now.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

Marco_Buns said:


> I feel old right now.


Well, I had like 3 NES decades ago, and yet, i was born after SNES releases
so... no need to feel old you see


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2018)

I tried many of the Pokemon games from gen 3 and beyond, but none managed to keep me interested. For me it was probably the Pokemon that did it.
The 150 (not counting Mew) from the first generation was perfect. Adding 100 in the second generation, and having the first generation map included in the game, that peaked the fun... After that I lost interest in the new monsters.


----------



## Osha (Mar 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> this were probably my least liked gen alongside black and white, i had just played gold and silver  then this felt a huge stepdown, only one region and alot of random backtracking.


Can't relate, everything about Johto was super bland, and Kanto was just a hollow shell of what it once was.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

Issac said:


> I tried many of the Pokemon games from gen 3 and beyond, but none managed to keep me interested. For me it was probably the Pokemon that did it.
> The 150 (not counting Mew) from the first generation was perfect. Adding 100 in the second generation, and having the first generation map included in the game, that peaked the fun... After that I lost interest in the new monsters.


have you tryed HGSS?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 19, 2018)

I got FireRed and Leaf green from my Grandma, and my little brother got only Ruby. I know my Grandma was trying to show favoritism but she screwed up by giving me two copies of the same game. It was a while before I got the chance to play Ruby for the first time. 

Gen 3 felt so different in tone compared to 1 and 2. It will always be the strange sequel in my heart after RB and GS. It represents a move towards a more light hearted Pokemon world. No more brutal team rocket killing Pokemon and selling slowpoke tails. Loved the games - but always felt more like a reboot than a true sequel.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I got FireRed and Leaf green from my Grandma, and my little brother got only Ruby. I know my Grandma was trying to show favoritism but she screwed up by giving me two copies of the same game. It was a while before I got the chance to play Ruby for the first time.
> 
> Gen 3 felt so different in tone compared to 1 and 2. It will always be the strange sequel in my heart after RB and GS. It represents a move towards a more light hearted Pokemon world. No more brutal team rocket killing Pokemon and selling slowpoke tails. Loved the games - but always felt more like a reboot than a true sequel.


btw, can someone explain me what is the value in a Slowpoke tail?
I remember this from GSC trhat they were sold like 9800$
but whats so valuable in slowpoke tail?
I remember when i played GSC, i didnt speak english very well, i was beginning to learn it


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> have you tryed HGSS?


I have, but only for a very short time. It didn't feel like gold and silver, so I didn't like it from the get go. I will give those a try again eventually.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

Issac said:


> I have, but only for a very short time. It didn't feel like gold and silver, so I didn't like it from the get go. I will give those a try again eventually.


idr, were there gen 3/4 pokemon in the wild before you finish the game?


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> idr, were there gen 3/4 pokemon in the wild before you finish the game?


I don't think so, from what I read, it was only after you beat the game that you get a national pokédex that allows you to catch newer ones


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

Issac said:


> I don't think so, from what I read, it was only after you beat the game that you get a national pokédex that allows you to catch newer ones


¸yea thats what i though, didnt play those for years
thanks


----------



## THYPLEX (Mar 19, 2018)

When i play emerald , this song always starts in my mind :

I don't know why , but It brings me a sense of nostalgia when i'm playing this game


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> btw, can someone explain me what is the value in a Slowpoke tail?
> I remember this from GSC trhat they were sold like 9800$
> but whats so valuable in slowpoke tail?
> I remember when i played GSC, i didnt speak english very well, i was beginning to learn it


Nothing really, it's like the 500 yen Magikarp
Maybe a parody of drugs?

JIZG!DRUG   BAG  FUCK



Chary said:


> The Apricorns from Gold, Silver, and Crystal became something even better, as Berries were introduced, letting players plant and water their own crops


You wish...
They did add more effects of berries, but probably over half of them were useless outside of making pokeblocks (which technically improved in Emerald and the next generations... but the new effects are extremely niche), and nothing beat playing Crystal daily to raid the easy 3 out of 4 10-hp berries 

As for the special balls (which could now be plainly bought), most of them were still over-gimmicky - although most of them now worked as claimed!



Chary said:


> a whole 135 new creatures to catch and train, in a brand new region that had no ties to Kanto or Johto. This last addition was controversial at the time, as the lack of returning older Pokemon made the games feel much different from Gen 1 and 2, of which fans had grown quite accustomed to and comfortable with.



I think it was more about "1 game (well, 2 [Hoenn/Kanto] + two halves [GC] + two quarters [sevii islands and Emerald extras]) for the price of 8"



As for myself, I got Ruby in 2005, and the parts I appreciated the most were:

The music, of course
Trick House and the rotating doors in the flying gym
Actual weather effects (although most of them were not used)
Secret bases and the whole "data trade" feature (required for 95% of TV shows... notice a pattern?)
Rocking beauty contests with Surf+Dive or Sunny Day+Flamethrower (Magby first and last pokemon to win master level)


----------



## x65943 (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> btw, can someone explain me what is the value in a Slowpoke tail?
> I remember this from GSC trhat they were sold like 9800$
> but whats so valuable in slowpoke tail?
> I remember when i played GSC, i didnt speak english very well, i was beginning to learn it


I had the impression that people ate them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I had the impression that people ate them.


if only we could capture slowpoke to cut and sell their tail, no money problem anymore


----------



## noctis90210 (Mar 19, 2018)

whoa, when i saw the pic on main page (pic gets my attention first) i thought official vc for 3ds... when i read it, it was just anniversary.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 19, 2018)

Gen 3 was probably the last gen I truly enjoyed playing everything after just felt so...meh, for the most part IMO. I just haven't been able to really get into a Pokemon game the same way as I did with the others. Like Issac, I think the series truly peaked in Gen 2, and then just started going downhill from there. 

Gen 3 kept me hooked for quite a while though, I have a lot of fond memories of playing the game with a group of friends when the games released, I think Emerald was probably the first Pokemon game I played that I was actually really close to 100%ing the Pokedex for (without cheating, anyways).


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 19, 2018)

One of, if not the best, Pokemon game ever made.
It introduced so many things its uncanny, you could already explore the entire region by flying or surfing, but going underwater was such a joy.
The amount of nostalgia I have for this game will never be wiped.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> One of, if not the best, Pokemon game ever made.
> It introduced so many things its uncanny, you could already explore the entire region by flying or surfing, but going underwater was such a joy.
> The amount of nostalgia I have for this game will never be wiped.


I hated all the surfing and underwater tbh finding that hidden sub still makes me see tentacools for hours. Gen 2 was the best gen ever imo and hg and ss are miles better than oras 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> i hope youre kidding
> only G/S/C and their remake had two region
> 
> but yea... I clearly understand how you feel
> I'd like to see another pokemon game with multiple region


Im not kidding i realy didnt like 3rd gen or even 5th i did like 4 and 6 and now 7 is complete trash, hopefully 8 is better.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> I hated all the surfing and underwater tbh finding that hidden sub still makes me see tentacools for hours. Gen 2 was the best gen ever imo and hg and ss are miles better than oras


Mostly agree, I liked the large map but 7.8 applied a lot more to the originals than ORAS (most likely because you need 4+ button presses to open the map, instead of having one always visible, and the underwater parts being so featureless in the originals)

Now that I think about it, gen 3 invented what I consider the worst feature of Pokemon games - that forced multi-second animation when using HMs


----------



## brunocar (Mar 19, 2018)

I still havent finished these, i dabbled in emerald but i never finished it, recently i got yellow and really liked it, i didnt love it, but i liked it well enough, so after that i of course got crystal, but so far i think im starting to get burnt out on these, crystal is a much superior game, but i sometimes find myself overwhelmed without a guide, so its starting to get a little frustrating, but maybe thats just from playing crystal right after 30+ hours of yellow


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 19, 2018)

When I was a kid, I both loved and hated 3rd gen. I had been spoiled by 2nd gen. No day and night system and no days of the week. Game Freak got into the trend of remove feature, add new feature.


----------



## Jordy19 (Mar 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> When I was a kid, I both loved and hated 3rd gen. I had been spoiled by 2nd gen. No day and night system and no days of the week. Game Freak got into the trend of remove feature, add new feature.



At one point I like that they don't re-add old features such as pokemon walking with you or the beauty contests or pokeblocks and don't forget flying with Latios and Latias in oras, it makes every game unique with their own features.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 19, 2018)

Jordy19 said:


> At one point I like that they don't re-add old features such as pokemon walking with you or the beauty contests or pokeblocks and don't forget flying with Latios and Latias in oras, it makes every game unique with their own features.


Yeah, I love how Battle Frontier isn't in ORAS. Why the hell are you okay with Game Freak taking out features?


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> When I was a kid, I both loved and hated 3rd gen. I had been spoiled by 2nd gen. No day and night system and no days of the week. Game Freak got into the trend of remove feature, add new feature.


I forgot about them removing night and day and the fun clock events , thaths why they made colosseum so people could get umbreom and espeon, also no way to transfer your old pokemons over.


----------



## goldensun87 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hoenn was the first region which felt like a true adventure.  From traversing a desert that required you to wear goggles, to diving deep down into the Hidden Chamber, to climbing to the peak of Mount Pyre, to exploring a city built inside a volcanic crater, to facing a pokemon that could destroy the world with an extreme weather condition, Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire, despite being the first games in the series to not have any useful exploits/glitches, were truly memorable experiences.  The Sinnoh region, despite not being as epic as the Hoenn region, also felt like an adventure, and that was sadly, the last region in the series that felt as such.  Kanto and Johto felt more like field trips, but the freedom to explore still made them fun.


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 19, 2018)

WELL LOOKIE HERE!!!! ruby and sapphire turn 15 these games really are the pokemon games that go with me i was born a day before they were released


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 19, 2018)

I played ruby (on my pc) when it was pretty new but I can't remember if I finished it or not, I definitely liked it.
A year or maybe 2 ago I bought a used (but original) emerald cart and started playing it but even after all this time is still unfinished.
I now realiced that while I like the games I find that it drags on too much and story only locations (like those 2 mountains you need to climb to stop the teams and their secret base) are only there to make you lose your time, after you fight the team leader those locations are completely useless and on top of that are far away from where you need to go next to get the medals.

My favorite game is white (and not black because of Iris) because it felt so refreshing to see only new pokemon and I didn't find that the story demanded to go our of your way too much to make it progress.


----------



## Vorpal Blade (Mar 20, 2018)

Whoa 15 years?? It feels just like yesterday when my pastor forced me and my peers to cast our evil demonic Pokemon cards into a bonfire!

Seriously though, I missed out on this generation because of the “Pokemon is satanic” craze. It still feels a bit surreal.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 20, 2018)

The *ONLY* Pokemon games to run 60FPS.

Never forget the glorious trumpets:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

First Pokemon game I ever played. Ruby was awesome, I remember trying to catch a legendary with a regular pokeball and eventually succeeded


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 20, 2018)

Thesolcity said:


> The *ONLY* Pokemon games to run 60FPS.


yeah, because that's very important in a turn based rpg and because gameboy classic and color games don't run at 60fps.... oh wait.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 20, 2018)

As someone who'd spent many 100's of hours playing playing the Gen 1 and 2 games I was disappointed all my Pokemon would remain stuck in Gen 1 and 2 and not be transferable to Ruby and Sapphire. That did annoy me quite a lot at the time and kinda put me off the series a bit.

That said back in early 2003 6+ months before Ruby was released here in the UK, I played a badly translated JPN version of Ruby on my flash card which I remember showing a friend in college. I remember him been pretty amazed I was playing the game so early, although I only did a couple of gyms as to try it out as I didn't want to spoil the game when it finally got released. I did purchase the game when it was released here in the UK however never really got in to it at the time.

My friends who were in to the Gen 1 and 2 games lost interest in Pokemon and I just had so much College work to do I never had the time to play the game and enjoy it. In 2008 / 2009 ish myself and some course mates at Uni got back in to Pokemon and had Diamond, Pearl and Platinum between us, pretty amazed it was finally possible to trade Pokemon online. After we all finished the Gen 4 games we each played a different Gen 3 game, as none of us had finished them. The idea been we could have a large variety of Pokemon to migrate to Gen 4 and trade online. This is when I finished Pokemon Ruby for the first time, I then also purchased Leaf Green on Ebay and finished that too, so i'd finished at least one game in every pair / triplet of games.

Going back and playing Ruby years later did make me appreciate the game much more and really enjoy it, especially by that time Gen 1 had got a remake, meaning it was now possible to finish the Pokedex in Gen 3. I also started trying to collect Gen 3 event Pokemon then too. I got the JPN Celebi bonus disc and the US Jirachi bonus disc on Ebay along with some other event Pokemon from people I traded with online.

In 2016 I uploaded my save: Pokemon GEN3 Legit Event Pokemon Save [Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, FireRed & LeafGreen] this gradually got noticed by people who helped contribute more Pokemon to the collection. After 2+ years of work we now almost have at least one of every Gen 3 event Pokemon (Still in Gen 3) for the JPN and English games.

If anyone's still interested and reading my post to this point the following events are still needed:

Japanese: STAMP Absol, STAMP Pichu, Sapporo Pikachu and Hadou Regirock (plus more Hadou Regice & Registeel for research) and the PokePark Jirachi.
English: ROCKS Metang (untouched), 9 of 12 JEREMY Pokemon and More of any PCNY events

Although I had a bit of a love / hate relationship with Gen 3 it has certainly become one of my favorite generations. Gold, Silver and Crystal are still my favorite games however. Needless to say i'm pretty happy Nintendo finally made it possible to legitimately trade Pokemon up from Gen 1 and 2 games to Gen 7. I restored my childhood saves to the 3DS and spent time importing my living Pokedex and teams though Poke Transporter, although i'm getting a bit off topic now.

In regards to the 60fps comment above, yes 60fps is not required, however after playing Sun / Moon on my o3DS which struggles to maintain 30fps I've just started playing Emerald and I can tell you the game having such as smooth framerate has been very pleasing.

The real question is does anyone think the Gen 3 games will eventually get re-released on the Virtual Console? given how well the Gen 1 and 2 releases did on the 3DS I do think this is something we will probably see on the Switch at some point, with Pokebank compatibility to have an easier way of importing Pokemon in current games.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

my favorite 3rd gen game are among the hacked one, not the original


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2018)

Virtual Console release when? 

make my Jirachi wish come true


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

Flame said:


> Virtual Console release when?
> 
> make my Jirachi wish come true


im pretty sure you can get it on virtual console already
with some... "tricks"


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> im pretty sure you can get it on virtual console already
> with some... "tricks"



i did.. but did you know you cant progress after elite four? cause of save problems


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

Flame said:


> i did.. but did you know you cant progress after elite four? cause of save problems


nope i didnt
anyone discovered the cause?


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 20, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> Hoenn was the first region which felt like a true adventure.  From traversing a desert that required you to wear goggles, to diving deep down into the Hidden Chamber, to climbing to the peak of Mount Pyre, to exploring a city built inside a volcanic crater, to facing a pokemon that could destroy the world with an extreme weather condition, Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire, despite being the first games in the series to not have any useful exploits/glitches, were truly memorable experiences.  The Sinnoh region, despite not being as epic as the Hoenn region, also felt like an adventure, and that was sadly, the last region in the series that felt as such.  Kanto and Johto felt more like field trips, but the freedom to explore still made them fun.





InsaneNutter said:


> As someone who'd spent many 100's of hours playing playing the Gen 1 and 2 games I was disappointed all my Pokemon would remain stuck in Gen 1 and 2 and not be transferable to Ruby and Sapphire. That did annoy me quite a lot at the time and kinda put me off the series a bit.
> 
> That said back in early 2003 6+ months before Ruby was released here in the UK, I played a badly translated JPN version of Ruby on my flash card which I remember showing a friend in college. I remember him been pretty amazed I was playing the game so early, although I only did a couple of gyms as to try it out as I didn't want to spoil the game when it finally got released. I did purchase the game when it was released here in the UK however never really got in to it at the time.
> 
> ...


while omega ruby and alpha saphire are being made and on stores i dont see any chance for ruby and sdaphire vc tbh, when nintendo finaly closes production and stores end the games then maybe.


----------



## Cubbz (Mar 20, 2018)

Still have my Pokémon Ruby Cartridge


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 21, 2018)

I played gen 1, does this mean i'm old


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I played gen 1, does this mean i'm old



with you also been on GBATemp for almost 10 years... it means your ancient


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 21, 2018)

Flame said:


> with you also been on GBATemp for almost 10 years... it means your ancient


You've been on Gbatemp 3 months longer then me


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> You've been on Gbatemp 3 months longer then me






beg me not to cry


----------



## Boured (Mar 21, 2018)

Damn, that old huh? Grew up with these, nice to see them growing old.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a Pokémon player, since my first Blue cartridge that I got for trading Mortal Kombat and Pole Position for the original GB. In this context, I TOTALLY hated Gen3, the design, the music (come on, how do you go from an explendid Gen2 soundtrack to the trumpet shitfest of Gen3?), the new Pokémon designs- I remember I was totally shocked, I got the game with hunger because past generation was just amazing and I could only think how more amazing the new game would be. Despite this, I played more than 500hrs in the new game because one important matter: competitive metagame was now a reality, unlike previous games where Alakazam and Tyranitar were almost the only competitive Pokémons, the new mechanics opened more room for the competitive player. I truly DO NOT love this generation besides Battle Frontier, it was abscent of identity, too generic and AT THE SAME DAMN TIME too far from the "Pokémon concept", it had o theme, no cohesion and almost all of its characters we're pretty mediocre (only Steve was a very enjoyable character and you don't even got to know him that much). For me, Pear, Diamond & Platinum were the redemption games of the mistake Gen3 was. As a Pokémon fan-to-the-bone I wish Gen3 had better development and more Pokémon world concept. I never touched that generation again since my Emerald got stolen.


----------



## mizorechan (Mar 21, 2018)

I miss this game. My favorite Pokémon region. And I loved ORAS too, unlike Sun/Moon which I regret even starting that bad game.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 21, 2018)

mizorechan said:


> I miss this game. My favorite Pokémon region. And I loved ORAS too, unlike Sun/Moon which I regret even starting that bad game.


even tough i dislike hoen, sun and moon is by far the worst pokemon gen yet, srs they tryed to inovate and just made a very bad game, lots of text tutorials, the island kahunas were a simple trainer battle and the trials were so boring :S, id take 8 normal gyms over sun and moon everyday.


----------

